# Looking for Reputable Trainer for Assessment in DC/MD/NOVA



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct forum given what I'm looking for, so, Mods, please feel free to move it as appropriate. I'm seeking referrals for a perceptive, GSD experienced trainer who can come to my home, observe Rachel, and Rachel and me, and give me further insights (and any training tips) w/re her character and behavior. Because I got Rachel as a 4/5 month old, from the local shelter, I've no idea as to her background nor her early experiences. She's come a long way from her initial stranger/dog reactivity, but I'd like to understand and work with her better. 

Let me quickly say that no problems have generated my post (e.g., she's not lunged at or tried to bite anyone). Recently, however, I've seen (or believe I've seen) possible indications that she may have more depth or grit (sorry, that's how I think about things like this) than I'd previously thought. If that's true, it's neither good nor bad IMO, it simply is. Either way, I'd like another pair of experienced "eyes on the ground" to tell me what s/he sees and if that perception maps onto mine. 

So, two questions: First, is such an assessment possible to arrange? Second, can anyone recommend someone who could do this?

Thanks,

Aly

ETA: I estimate that Rachel's about 18 months, give or take, now.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if Juergen can do house calls right now, but he's an excellent trainer. He's from Germany and is very familiar with GSDs as well as other working breeds. 
https://www.dogsfirstchoice.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I think Karen would come to your house. 
PUPS

Very experience with Shepherds, working breeds and trains in IPO.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Thanks so much @car2ner and @Jax08, you guys are great and fast! I look them up and see if we can arrange something. 



Aly


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Sheesh! I WILL look them up! 

I NEED more coffee....

Aly


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

You are in luck. There are a few really good trainers in the DMV. Juergen's 2nd language is English but he really knows dogs. But like most trainers, the real student is the handler


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

car2ner said:


> But like most trainers, the real student is the handler


Isn't that _always _the way?


----------

